# rate my tank



## Deleon408 (Jan 7, 2015)

First time T owner (Aphonopelma chalcodes) and this is the tank i built. the tarantula isn't in the tank yet.  i did research and i think I've done a pretty good. all types of  criticism accepted (if any)   UPDATE: i have pics of new tank at end of post


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 7, 2015)

I would add some more substrate.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 7, 2015)

Not so good at this point.  Not nearly enough substrate; T's fall off the sides and that's a long drop.  And all those rocks near the sides are tarantula killers.  What's with the water bowl?  Are you keeping a spider in there or a small dog?  My biggest water bowls are 3 oz soufflé cups (there are many advantages to disposable water bowls; you'll find out).  The rim of a water bowl should be just above the substrate.  Yours is like an above ground swimming pool.  

What kind of top?  Hopefully not screen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleon408 (Jan 7, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I would add some more substrate.


i was thinking the same thing but i bought a brick from the store and the said id only need maybe half, i put it all int here and this is as far as it went.going to pick up some more tomorrow



Poec54 said:


> Not so good at this point.  Not nearly enough substrate; T's fall off the sides and that's a long drop.  And all those rocks near the sides are tarantula killers.  What's with the water bowl?  Are you keeping a spider in there or a small dog?  My biggest water bowls are 3 oz soufflé cups (there are many advantages to disposable water bowls; you'll find out).  The rim of a water bowl should be just above the substrate.  Yours is like an above ground swimming pool.
> 
> What kind of top?  Hopefully not screen.


ok so more substrate, no rocks, and put water bowl into ground and i bought the cage and it came with a screen top but I'm working on getting a different one or making one luckily i haven't put it in there yet


----------



## sunnyle (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah the first thing would be substrate and the rocks. 
I honestly would consider the plastic shoebox as your next T's enclosure, they're very low and have plenty of ground space, suitable for smaller T's (maybe 4" DLS or less?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleon408 (Jan 7, 2015)

sunnyle said:


> Yeah the first thing would be substrate and the rocks.
> I honestly would consider the plastic shoebox as your next T's enclosure, they're very low and have plenty of ground space, suitable for smaller T's (maybe 4" DLS or less?)


i had bought the cage before  researching too much into the care for Ts  and i haven't seen anything about the rocks any where else before now so I'm happy i posted it before putting  it in there


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 7, 2015)

Agreed with rocks being dangerous.  But also, I like to give my guys at least one unencumbered spot to stretch out in.  This reminded me more of a zen rock garden than a T home.

Edited to add: Welcome to the world of Ts and the forum.  Re-read my post and it sounded sort of blunt.  Sorry! :biggrin: Enjoy your new T!


----------



## Deleon408 (Jan 7, 2015)

thanks guys I'm glad i posted up pictures  before i put it in use, will post  progress pics soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 7, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Not nearly enough substrate; T's fall off the sides and that's a long drop.  And all those rocks near the sides are tarantula killers.  What's with the water bowl?  Are you keeping a spider in there or a small dog?  My biggest water bowls are 3 oz soufflé cups (there are many advantages to disposable water bowls; you'll find out).  The rim of a water bowl should be just above the substrate.  Yours is like an above ground swimming pool.
> 
> What kind of top?  Hopefully not screen.


+1

Haha, I see the other side of my brain was logged in while I was feeding t's. 

Fyi, the lps is a notoriously poor place to get info on t's.  They keep them very poorly themselves.   Ignore everything they told you and start over..everything's easily and quickly fixable.   Because you got the advice from the store, I gotta ask, did they sell you a heating pad or lamp?  What did they tell you about temp and humidity?   Just curious.

I like the way you designed the hide, looks great and it should be inviting for a t.   I'd bury it just a little to make a slightly tighter entrance and let the t do the rest...they like crawling into tight places.

Love the dish, you could house a Pomeranian in there...it could probably even use the hide.


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 7, 2015)

+1 to all the above advice,especially THE ROCKS! its reminds me of the pit level from Mortal Kombat! 
 I get that you want to go for a more natural look,and I respect that. In case you don't know,there is a vivarium section here on the boards,search that and maybe you can get some better ideas..

As for the screen lid, don't spend the money on a new one just yet..cover the inside with some clear packing tape and then cut out a small square in the middle.. A 2×2 or 2×3in vent should give you all the air flow you need..don't use anything other than packing tape it won't stick...

In case you insist on rocks(wich I don't blame you they look really cool) You can make your own out of foam from home depot..shaping the foam stone is pretty easy, the hardest part is painting them to look natural..check out some vid tutorials on youtube..


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 7, 2015)

i agree its prob a 2.5-3 at this time on a 5 star scale. maybe angle the hide a little more so its a burrow? and bring sub up to 1.5x dsl of the T [so like 5" from top area]  but i agree the rocks as well as the ceramic dish being dangerous.  be sure you wash off your plants so no chems are on them   If it was high enough and the rocks gone id of said 4* 



sunnyle said:


> Yeah the first thing would be substrate and the rocks.
> I honestly would consider the plastic shoebox as your next T's enclosure, they're very low and have plenty of ground space, suitable for smaller T's (maybe 4" DLS or less?)


how can you feel ok with keeping them in a 6qt without thinking theyl pop the top and have a strole


----------



## Deleon408 (Jan 7, 2015)

cold blood said:


> +1
> 
> Haha, I see the other side of my brain was logged in while I was feeding t's.
> 
> ...


they did get me to buy a heating pad for the my T but figured out i didn't need it and decided to use it for my bearded dragon. and thanks for the info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomKemp (Jan 8, 2015)

I just added two new Aphonopelma chalcodes' into my collection yesterday. They are great.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 8, 2015)

Deleon408 said:


> they did get me to buy a heating pad for the my T but figured out i didn't need it and decided to use it for my bearded dragon. and thanks for the info


ah another fool to the pet store.. glad your Pagona will enjoy it


----------



## vespers (Jan 8, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> What's with the water bowl?  Are you keeping a spider in there or a small dog?  My biggest water bowls are 3 oz soufflé cups (there are many advantages to disposable water bowls; you'll find out).  The rim of a water bowl should be just above the substrate.  Yours is like an above ground swimming pool.


The dish isn't that large. If that tank is a 10 gallon, it can't be any more than 3.5 inches in diameter. If its a 5.5 gallon, its even smaller. Less than the legspan of an adult A. chalcodes, either way.



pyro fiend said:


> as well as the ceramic dish being dangerous.


Why is it "dangerous"? Not very aesthetic of course, but not much different than a dish made of plastic or resin.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 8, 2015)

vespers said:


> The dish isn't that large. If that tank is a 10 gallon, it can't be any more than 3.5 inches in diameter. If its a 5.5 gallon, its even smaller. Less than the legspan of an adult A. chalcodes, either way.
> 
> 
> Why is it "dangerous"? Not very aesthetic of course, but not much different than a dish made of plastic or resin.


A T falling on ceramic wouldnt be fun.. so i personally dont encorage it after seeing a few ruptures irl.. id immagine a big rock lookin resin bowl may be just as dangerous i suppose.. mine all get caps


----------



## vespers (Jan 8, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> mine all get caps


Personally, I find caps pointless for adult Ts, as they are so lightweight that they get dumped or moved soon after you fill it or put it in the enclosure. I use caps for larger slings/smaller juvies though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 8, 2015)

vespers said:


> Personally, I find caps pointless for adult Ts, as they are so lightweight that they get dumped or moved soon after you fill it or put it in the enclosure. I use caps for larger slings/smaller juvies though.


Yea fir a bulldozer a more solid dish may be wanted but not with all. None of mune bulldoze.. but also the ceramic "mealworm" dishes are a little shalow so also evap quicker then say, poecs 3oz soufle cups..  i guess i shoulda said "i find the dish _COULD_ be dangerous as well"


----------



## Tfisher (Jan 8, 2015)

vespers said:


> Personally, I find caps pointless for adult Ts, as they are so lightweight that they get dumped or moved soon after you fill it or put it in the enclosure. I use caps for larger slings/smaller juvies though.


I also agree, even my B. Smithi knocks over the cap all the time.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 8, 2015)

vespers said:


> Personally, I find caps pointless for adults.


Which is why I use 1oz and 3 oz soufflé cups (bought by the sleeve).  They're deep and you can sink them into the substrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleon408 (Jan 8, 2015)

so this is the new setup what you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KcFerry (Jan 8, 2015)

Much better! 
The only things I'll add are to stack 2 or 3 soufflé cups in there so when you clean them out, you won't have to worry about the hole caving in. Also, The type of sliding lid with the screen you have are a pain to convert to plexiglass! The reg. aquarium style tanks are easy, since all you have to do is cut a piece to fit under the screen, but with the one you have, if you want to get rid of the screen, you'll need to cut it out, then glue a piece of plexi on top and put a load of holes in it. I hate screen lid's, and have used plexi lids for all my aquarium type enclosures since one of my L. parahybana lost a leg when it's tarsal claw got stuck! It must have hung there for a while before it dropped the leg!...I felt terrible!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 8, 2015)

So when is your new T coming home?


----------



## Deleon408 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> So when is your new T coming home?


 i just put it in there today and seems to enjoy the hide, and already ate the  two crickets i put in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 8, 2015)

Deleon408 said:


> i just put it in there today and seems to enjoy the hide, and already ate the  two crickets i put in there


Oh, did I miss a pix somewhere???  Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 8, 2015)

One more thing, the water bowl should be away from the sides.  Not as hard as rocks, but can still split an abdomen open on a falling spider.  

BTW, we really appreciate an enthusiastic beginner that listens to experienced keepers.  Stick around and let us know how it goes.  We're here to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleon408 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Oh, did I miss a pix somewhere???  Congrats on the new addition!


 the pics are of just cage


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 9, 2015)

Deleon408 said:


> the pics are of just cage


Right -- I was asking if I missed pix with the T in it -- some follow-up pix. 
I figured you didn't have your fellow yet since there were no pix of him(her).


----------

